# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Pse Kisha Ortodokse shqiptare nuk i kërkon Kishat Ortodokse në Kosovë?!

## KILI MERTURI

Pyes Kishen Autoqefale Shqiptare , pse nuk kërkon që kishat ortodokse që gjenden në Kosovë të futen nën autoqefalin Shqiptare.

Këto kisha ishin shqiptare dikur , dhe natyrshëm duhet të jan pjes e autoqefalis shqiptare.

Shkijet duhettë largohen nga këto objekte që i kan okupuar!




Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC , U KRYMB , E HASA ME SHOKË PO LAVDËROHET ME KRYMBJEN E KOSOVES!

*BAC , në kishat tona predikohet shkinish ende!*

----------


## Albo

Duke qene se nuk besoj se ndonje peshkop i KOASH do te te japi pergjigje, po te jap une nje pergjigje qe eshte vetem mendimi im.

Pergjigjia e prere eshte: KOASH nuk vepron ne Kosove pasi Kosova eshte shtet i pavarur dhe nen juridiksionin e Kishes serbe. Sipas tradites orthodhokse, nje kishe tjeter autoqefale nuk mund te nderhyje ne territorin e dioqezat e nje kishe tjeter autoqefale orthodhokse. KOASH vepron vetem brenda territorit te shtetit shqiptar.

Problemi tjeter i madh ne Kosove eshte se numri i besimtareve orthodhokse ne Kosove eshte fare i vogel. Bile shume mire dikush qe do te lexonte kete kerkesen tende me lart, do te ta kthente ty pergjigjen me nje pyetje retorike: "Cfare ju duhen ju Kishat Orthodhokse kur ju jeni gati te gjithe myslimane?!"

Ka vetem nje menyre qe kishat e manastiret e lashta orthodhokse ne Kosove te hapin dyert e tyre jo vetem per serbet por edhe per shqiptaret: rizbulimi i besimit te te pareve, besimit orthodhoks, edhe nga brezat e shqiptareve qe sot po rriten te lire e ne paqe ne Kosove. Nese shqiptaret do t'i rikthehen besimit orthodhoks, Kisha serbe nuk do te mund dot t'i mohoje shqiptareve pjesmarrjen ne jeten kishtare te Kishes. 

Dhe vetem nese nje dite do te shtohet numri i besimtareve orthodhokse shqiptare ne Kosove, vetem atehere keta mund t'i drejtohen KOASH per ndihme, nese Kisha serbe nuk ndryshon qendrim ndaj shqiptareve dhe u mohon atyre liturgjine ne gjuhen shqipe.

Jetojme me shprese Perendie.
Albo

----------


## murik

Ore po nuk keni me se merreni dhe hapni tema pa lidhje? Mire thote parafolesi, ca kishash kerkon ti kur popullsia shqiptare ne kosove eshte 97% myslimane dhe 3% katolike?
Ato kisha ortodokse qe jane atje i perkasin popullsise serbe dhe deri diku malazeze.Si mendon ti? Ti perzeme ata serbe dhe ti kthejme ato kisha ne kinema apo stalla sic beri Enveri ne Shqiperi?Leni keto tema se po behemi qesharake fare.Ne Kosove po lene name pse disa po duan te ndertojne nje kishe katolike ne Prishtine dhe te tjeret s'po i ze gjumi, ti kerkon kishat serbe ti mari Shqiperia.O Zot, a jeni normal apo..?

----------


## ganimet

Kto kisha nji dit do mbushen me shqiptar besimtar ortodoks ,do ligjirohet shqip.Shqiptaret e shperndar ne kater anet e botes do vin ne kosov,sepse dheu i huaj nuk i mban gjithnji.Ne vetem duhet te mendojm shqip dhe koha do punoj per ne.Rrota historike po kthehet ,vetem se ne duhet te kerkojm ate qe na takon .Zote i kesaj pellebe tok esht e jona e ejona do mbetet.Serbet nuk kan te ardhme ,Hungarezet do te i bashkohen shtetit am rumunet ,bullgaret etj do vetdijsohen dhe do kerekojn bashkim me trojet amrore ,do mbetet vetem Smedereva dhe beogradski pashalluk. Dardanija po ringjallet ,ajo nuk vuan nga harresa siq vuajn  disa mjekrra e kullera qe po na e ndryshojn gjuhen e moqme per ta harruar identitetin ton prej nji kombi Memë.Kete fakt nuk do mund mohuar as kush ,kishat e gjamijat ne teritore tona do vehen ne mbrojtje te shtetit e ai SHTET DO QUHET DARDANI.

----------


## geezer

edhe une si besimtar i tjetres fe  kisha deshiru qe  Kishat ortodokse qe jan nen kontrol te serbeve te na kthehen ose te ju kthehen shqiptarve ortodokes    , shpresoj nje dit

----------


## ilia spiro

Jam dakord me Albon, ne piken qe ne pikepamje Kishtare, Kosova eshte nen juridiksionin e Kishes Serbe dhe kjo nuk mund te ndryshohet vec me marreveshje te perbashketa te dy Kishave dhe besimtareve dhe ndoshta te miratuara edhe nga Patriarkana.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

o ilia ,e albo e murik!

Cfarë jeni duke thënë kështu?!!!

Kishat ortodokse në Kosovë , mu për atë se jan nën autoqefalin e srbisë , unë po e shtoi qështjen e kthimit në vendin e vet.

Cfarë naiviteti , thoni. KAOSH nuk mund tëpërzihet ?!!!

Me fjalë tjera , edhe pse Albo , tha se nuk ishte i KAOSH , ai po e merr si të qenë dhe të pa lëvizshme qështje e kishave ortodokse në Kosovë.

A jeni ju në ngjarje ore ?!

Kosova edhe pse gjysëm e pavarur , është jasht serbis. 
Ju po ju duket normale , që një shte  huaj , bile shtet armik i shqiptarëve të "posedoi" kisha në Kosovë , të cilat në origjin jan shqiptare, e në anën tjetër po e kufizoni KAOSH që të përzihet në këto kisha , që natyrshëm duhet ti takojn asajë!

Këto kisha askush nuk tha që t¨shëndrohen në depo , ore kokëbosh!

Po që se nuk do të ketë ortodoks shqiptarë në Kosovë , atëhr ato duhet të shëndrohen në objekte historike , muze kombëtare shqiptare , e jo te lejohet që këtoobjekte fetare të shfrytëzohen nga armiqët e kombit tonë në zemër të Kosovës.

Natyrish se duhet dëbuar shkijet nga këto objekte?!!!

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUKF FALET!
BAC , U KRYMB , E HASA ME SHOKË PO LAVDËROHET ME KRYMBJEN E KOSOVES!

*SHIQONI JU DJEMA , UNË NUK JAM ORTODOKS , POR KJO NUK DMTH SE TRASHËGIMIJA E OTODOKSIS SHQIPTARE TË MOS MBROHET NGA UNË!*

----------


## ilia spiro

Problemi eshte se juridiksioni i Kishave Autoqefale nuk ndryshohet dot menjehere sipas llogjikes se ndarjeve etnike dhe krijimit te shteteve te reja. p.sh. Kisha Serbe nuk i lejon Maqedonise Kishe Autoqefale....prandaj keto jane ceshtje shume delikate  dhe vetem me konsensuse te gjera mund te arrihen.. sepse perndryshe do te  duhej te konfliktoheshin me njera tjetren

----------


## neokastra

Pershendetje!
Problemi i kishave ne territorin e Kosoves nuk eshte nje çeshtje e lehte per tu trajtuar, por ne shqiptaret jemi ballkanik dhe jemi shume impulsive, ndaj ka disa kritere te tjera. Kurre nuk mund te kerkosh dicka te cilen nuk ke me çfare ta mbash dhe ne Kosove fatkeqesisht çdo gje qe eshte e lidhur me orthodoksine eshte e identifikuar si serbe dhe mos harroni se sot ka perfunduar lufta per territoret por nuk ka perfunduar ende ajo shpirterore e cila perqendrohet pikerisht tashme tek objektet e kultit te cilat jane themeli i traditave te nje kombi. Nese vini re edhe ne monumentet qe ruhen ne vende te braktisura objekti me i ruajtur i cili ka jetegjatesi me te gjate sigurisht jane objektet e kultit. Prandaj ne duhet te mirekuptojme te gjitha kendveshtrimet dhe te mos harrojme se dy popujt (shqiptaret dhe serbet) jane ende armiq dhe si mundet pra njeri apo tjetri te ruaje traditat e tjetrit kur kane urrejtje sepse dhe luftrat behen me te egra kur ne to hyn dhe lufta shpirterore e cila do shume te sherohet. Per kete teme ndoshta duhet te presim dhe shume vite per tu ridiskutuar ashtu si thuhet "kur te ftohen gjakrat[" dhe te shpresojme qe kjo gje te ndodhe shpejt sepse realisht ia kemi nevojen njeri tjetrit ne aspektin ekonomik e sidomos ne shqiptaret e Shqiperise ne aspektin turistik.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Shkurt shqip : Ne Kosove nuk ka orthodoks shqiptar,te gjitha kishat orthodokse jan minoritete dhe mbeten vetem si objekte tradite dhe interes nacional e fetar i serbeve

----------


## ilia spiro

Per Kishen Serbe Kosova eshte Jerusalemi i Serbise. Eshte iluzion te besosh qe mundet te kete ndryshime ne juridiksionin e ketyre ne favor te KOASH-it. Kjo edhe sepse Kishat Serbe dhe Shqiptare, jane Kisha motra. Nuk mund te nxitet konflikti mes tyre. Perndryshe do t`i perngjanim Kishes se Maqedonise.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Shkurt shqip : Ne Kosove nuk ka orthodoks shqiptar,te gjitha kishat orthodokse jan minoritete dhe mbeten vetem si objekte tradite dhe interes nacional e fetar i serbeve


Mund edhe te kete, por qe nuk shkon ne Kishe Ortodokse serbe nuk d.m.th. qe nuk ka, pastaj shume prej prifterinjeve serbe jane krishtere te rreme, qe kapen pas miteve, dhe nuk ka te beje me krishterimin asgje. Keto kisha jane tamon Kisha Biblike sipas rendit te martireve krishtere shqiptare pra ne ato nuk duhet te predikohen ritualet e pakuptimta dhe agresionet ndaj nje shteti dhe nje populli te tere - por vetem Bibla,... Flori dhe Lauri ishin shqiptare-ilire, pra keto na takojne neve shqiptareve.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*Për se këto kisha jan përvetsuar , nuk po thuani dicka të paditur për opinion.

Unë jam nga Peja dhe e di se kisha e Pejes , sidomos tani kohen e fundit , por në një periudh diku 20 vjet , është e mbyllur për shqiptarë.

Ka të dhëna që këto kisha kishin element ILIR , por që në këtë periudh , ka ndodhur shumë "meremetime" , për të ndryshuar realitetin (popujt sllav ¨jan të prirur për të shkatruar kultura).

Unë cuditem se si aq leht , pa asnjë ndjenjë pranohen se këto kisha jan pjesë e autoqefalis serbe , nga shqiptarët!!!

Nuk është Kosova jerusalem i shkijeve për shkak të këtyre kishace , por për shkaktë epsheve shtazarake të shkijeve për të dhunuar shqiptarët dhe për t`i dëbuar nga Kosova , sikur që tentuan në luften 1998-99!

Mos guxoni të thuani se keto kisha jan serbe , sepse kjo ju bën tradhtarë dhe antishqiptarë!*

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUKF FALET!
BAC , U KRYMB , E HASA ME SHOKË PO LAVDËROHET ME KRYMBJEN E KOSOVES!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Mund edhe te kete, por qe nuk shkon ne Kishe Ortodokse serbe nuk d.m.th. qe nuk ka, pastaj shume prej prifterinjeve serbe jane krishtere te rreme, qe kapen pas miteve, dhe nuk ka te beje me krishterimin asgje. Keto kisha jane tamon Kisha Biblike sipas rendit te martireve krishtere shqiptare pra ne ato nuk duhet te predikohen ritualet e pakuptimta dhe agresionet ndaj nje shteti dhe nje populli te tere - por vetem Bibla,... Flori dhe Lauri ishin shqiptare-ilire, pra keto na takojne neve shqiptareve.


Po nuk ka orthodoks kosovar ky eshte problemi edhe nese ka (rreth 2%) mjafton te jet nje kishe sepse sipas % te cdo populli te seciles perkatsi fetare i perket ka aq kisha nese kish me pas orthodoks kosovar at`here kishat do i kishin ndertuar mirpo problemi qendron se serbet vijne ketu dhe ndertojne kisha per shkak te politikes se tyre ne to nuk mbahet asnji meshe gati askush nga serbet e kosoves nuk shkon aty dmth jan te ndertuara si objekte bosh vetem per te zene hapsire te panevojshme.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Per Kishen Serbe Kosova eshte Jerusalemi i Serbise. Eshte iluzion te besosh qe mundet te kete ndryshime ne juridiksionin e ketyre ne favor te KOASH-it. Kjo edhe sepse Kishat Serbe dhe Shqiptare, jane Kisha motra. Nuk mund te nxitet konflikti mes tyre. Perndryshe do t`i perngjanim Kishes se Maqedonise.


Nuk eshte ashtu, keta kapen pas miteve... qe skane kurrfare baze reale. Keta thojne se kane luftu ne Kosove kunder perandorise osmane por jane mundur, pra krenohen me humbje (pra si te themi p.sh. ne te krenohemi me ndonje beteje qe e kane humbur shqiptaret ne te kaluaren, pra krenohen me humbjen e poshterimin), krejt kane luftu, por shqiptaret kane luftu me se shumti, dhe nuk iu kane nenshtru fese islame dhe allahut, (e keta 'prifterinje' kane bashkepunu kunder shqiptareve te krishtere te asaj kohe dhe i kane tradhetuar duke bashkepunu me sulltanet), bile as edhe ata qe e quajne veten 'myslimane tradicionale' p.sh. familja ime & co. pra s'dijne as vet pse e quajne veten ashtu, por ju ka mbet.

Nuk eshte e vertete se jane Kisha motra, pasi ortodokset shqiptare te cilet jane krishtere te vertete jane per bashkim kombetar me Kosoven dhe per krishterizimin e vellezerve te tyre, ndersa 'kisha' ortodokse e pretendon vendin si pjese te saj. Vellezer jemi me serbet dhe miq, por me serbet liberale qe e kane kuptu genjeshtrat e 'fese' se tyre, por nuk jemi as vellezer e as motra me ata 'krishtere' te rreme qe bekojne kriminelet dhe nuk jane penduar per ato veprime. Shiko video se si ishte perfshire kisha serbe ne vdekjet e njerezve qe 500 shekuj e me shume, e pastaj kurre sbesoj se do te thoshe se jemi vellezer e motra me ta. Asnje ortodoks shqiptar nuk do te thoshte ashtu. Pse ti a vet komshiun se cfare ben ne shtepi tenden, qe po u dashka 'miratimi' i tyre

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Per Kishen Serbe Kosova eshte Jerusalemi i Serbise. Eshte iluzion te besosh qe mundet te kete ndryshime ne juridiksionin e ketyre ne favor te KOASH-it. Kjo edhe sepse Kishat Serbe dhe Shqiptare, jane Kisha motra. Nuk mund te nxitet konflikti mes tyre. Perndryshe do t`i perngjanim Kishes se Maqedonise.


Ilia,un te kuptoj ty se ti e shikon kete nga aspekti fetar jo vetem kisha serbe e shqiptare jan motra po gjithe kishat e orthodoksise pa marre parasysh ne cfare vendi jan ,jan kisha te krishtit dhe jan te gjitha vllezer e motra dhe njesoj mirpo shteti Serbia ka lene shum pasoja ne Kosove qe shumica e juve nuk i keni perjetu edhe nga pasojat qe ata kane lene mentaliteti i banorve te kosoves ka ndryshu tash ata sdojn me ndi as per kisha as per kurgjo mirpo ta dish qe serbet jan racista shqiptar edhe mundohen qe te na marrin token tone dhe kisha e tyre jep bekimin dhe ashtu behet,Kosova mund te jet Jerusalem vetem jo toke e tyre sepse ashtu eshte sipas ligjeve te krishterta mirpo serbet nuk e perfillin kete ti perkundrazi nese ndihesh pak a shume "shqiptar" apo nese ndien dhembshuri per vllezerit e tu at`here duhesh me fol ndryshe.

----------


## neokastra

> *Për se këto kisha jan përvetsuar , nuk po thuani dicka të paditur për opinion.
> 
> Unë jam nga Peja dhe e di se kisha e Pejes , sidomos tani kohen e fundit , por në një periudh diku 20 vjet , është e mbyllur për shqiptarë.
> 
> Ka të dhëna që këto kisha kishin element ILIR , por që në këtë periudh , ka ndodhur shumë "meremetime" , për të ndryshuar realitetin (popujt sllav ¨jan të prirur për të shkatruar kultura).
> 
> Unë cuditem se si aq leht , pa asnjë ndjenjë pranohen se këto kisha jan pjesë e autoqefalis serbe , nga shqiptarët!!!
> 
> Nuk është Kosova jerusalem i shkijeve për shkak të këtyre kishace , por për shkaktë epsheve shtazarake të shkijeve për të dhunuar shqiptarët dhe për t`i dëbuar nga Kosova , sikur që tentuan në luften 1998-99!
> ...


Eshte e vertete qe shqiptaret e Kosoves nuk kane shume mundesi te vizitojne manastiret serbe qe ndodhen atje. Eshte e vertete qe nga keto institucione kane dale edhe diskutime jo fetare por me ngjyrim politik. Mos harrojme qe urrejtja eshte e madhe ndermjet dy komuniteteve kete kemi 100 vjet afersisht qe e shohim. Historia eshte e mbytyr ne gjak sidomos ne vuajtjet e popullsise shqiptare. Ky eshte raliteti, por ama ka dhe nje realitet tjeter se gjate ketyre koheve te krishteret orthodokse shqiptare pothuaj nuk ekzistojne, gje te cilet duhet ta pranojme dhe ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter me hir apo me pahir serbet jane pronare te ligjshem te ketyre objekteve te cilat jane pranuar nga qeverite e Kosoves dhe institucionet nderkombetare dhe ato te tilla identifikohen.
Te gjitheve do na pelqente ti kthehemi historise dhe te ishin me identitet shqipatar, por ja qe nuk jane. Mos harrojme dhe nje gje tjeter qe duhet ta kemi parasysh se vertet eshte e sakte qe serbet nuk i lejojne shqiptaret e Kosoves t'i vizitojne por mos harrojme edhe tentativat e shqiptareve pas çlirimit per t'i prishur pas disa rasteve tensionimi. Keto veprime sigurisht nuk ishin ne favorin tone dhe ju e dini mire sepse te pakten une kam qene vete dhe i kam vizituar vitin menjehere pas demostratave kur u dogj edhe kisha e Prizrenit dhe pashe qe ne Peje tek manastiri ishte goditur me gure edhe Xhamat e kabines se postobllokut gje qe tregon se nese do te kishte qene i lire ky popull çfare do te kishte bere? Prandaj gjerat nuk duhet te jene impulsive dhe te paargumentuara. Gjeja e pare qe duhet te beje popullsia shqiptare atje qe ju takon vetem juve eshte te garantoje mosdemtimin dhe te jape shembuj konkrete per kete dhe me pas te organizoje takime informimi diskutime jo agresive, vizita te organizuara dhe nga grupe te perzgjedhura mire, pa ndjenja urrejtjeje. Vetem keshtu do te mundej urrejtja dhe ata do te ishin te lekundur nga qendrimet e tyre ekstremiste dhe do te hapnin me shume mendjen ndaj shqiptareve duke mos na pare si qenie te egra por edhe ne njekohesisht do te mesonim per ata. Kjo eshte rruga per fitim identiteti. Lufta vetem shkaterrim e ndasi ka sjelle, per kete hap te gjithe librat e historise dhe me verteto te kunderten. Mbi te gjitha lufta jo vetem ushtarake edhe e cdo forme tjeter nuk sjell permiresim por vetem izolim. 
Gjate nje lufte ne frontin mes dy ushtrive kundershtare ishte nje lokal ku njehere u  takuan ushtaret kundershtare dhe duke pire dhe duke folur pane se ishin te njejte me te njejtat probleme dhe lufonin kunder njeri tjetrit pa e kuptuar. Te nesermen keta ushtare nuk ishin me ne frontin e luftes. 
Pra pavaresisht te gjithave nese duam te ngreme nje ure me ta kete mund ta arrijme duke patur kontakte, ne te kundert nuk ka shprese. Vetem atehere ne do te zbulojme rrenjet tona ne dominjonet e tyre. Dhe dalengadale do te kemi vendin tone atje.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Eshte e vertete qe shqiptaret e Kosoves nuk kane shume mundesi te vizitojne manastiret serbe qe ndodhen atje. Eshte e vertete qe nga keto institucione kane dale edhe diskutime jo fetare por me ngjyrim politik. Mos harrojme qe urrejtja eshte e madhe ndermjet dy komuniteteve kete kemi 100 vjet afersisht qe e shohim. Historia eshte e mbytyr ne gjak sidomos ne vuajtjet e popullsise shqiptare. Ky eshte raliteti, por ama ka dhe nje realitet tjeter se gjate ketyre koheve te krishteret orthodokse shqiptare pothuaj nuk ekzistojne, gje te cilet duhet ta pranojme dhe ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter me hir apo me pahir serbet jane pronare te ligjshem te ketyre objekteve te cilat jane pranuar nga qeverite e Kosoves dhe institucionet nderkombetare dhe ato te tilla identifikohen.
> Te gjitheve do na pelqente ti kthehemi historise dhe te ishin me identitet shqipatar, por ja qe nuk jane. Mos harrojme dhe nje gje tjeter qe duhet ta kemi parasysh se vertet eshte e sakte qe serbet nuk i lejojne shqiptaret e Kosoves t'i vizitojne por mos harrojme edhe tentativat e shqiptareve pas çlirimit per t'i prishur pas disa rasteve tensionimi. Keto veprime sigurisht nuk ishin ne favorin tone dhe ju e dini mire sepse te pakten une kam qene vete dhe i kam vizituar vitin menjehere pas demostratave kur u dogj edhe kisha e Prizrenit dhe pashe qe ne Peje tek manastiri ishte goditur me gure edhe Xhamat e kabines se postobllokut gje qe tregon se nese do te kishte qene i lire ky popull çfare do te kishte bere? Prandaj gjerat nuk duhet te jene impulsive dhe te paargumentuara. Gjeja e pare qe duhet te beje popullsia shqiptare atje qe ju takon vetem juve eshte te garantoje mosdemtimin dhe te jape shembuj konkrete per kete dhe me pas te organizoje takime informimi diskutime jo agresive, vizita te organizuara dhe nga grupe te perzgjedhura mire, pa ndjenja urrejtjeje. Vetem keshtu do te mundej urrejtja dhe ata do te ishin te lekundur nga qendrimet e tyre ekstremiste dhe do te hapnin me shume mendjen ndaj shqiptareve duke mos na pare si qenie te egra por edhe ne njekohesisht do te mesonim per ata. Kjo eshte rruga per fitim identiteti. Lufta vetem shkaterrim e ndasi ka sjelle, per kete hap te gjithe librat e historise dhe me verteto te kunderten. Mbi te gjitha lufta jo vetem ushtarake edhe e cdo forme tjeter nuk sjell permiresim por vetem izolim. 
> Gjate nje lufte ne frontin mes dy ushtrive kundershtare ishte nje lokal ku njehere u  takuan ushtaret kundershtare dhe duke pire dhe duke folur pane se ishin te njejte me te njejtat probleme dhe lufonin kunder njeri tjetrit pa e kuptuar. Te nesermen keta ushtare nuk ishin me ne frontin e luftes. 
> Pra pavaresisht te gjithave nese duam te ngreme nje ure me ta kete mund ta arrijme duke patur kontakte, ne te kundert nuk ka shprese. Vetem atehere ne do te zbulojme rrenjet tona ne dominjonet e tyre. Dhe dalengadale do te kemi vendin tone atje.


Jam shume dakort me kete shkrimin siper..., pikerisht kjo qe duhet te ngrihet nje linje bashkepunimi midis dy popujve..., pasi lufta sjell vetem shkaterrim... kush e pa fundin e luftes? - vetem te vdekurit...!
Perpara qe te deshirohen si kisha shqiptare, ato duhen rrespektuar si kisha.........

----------


## Rina_87

Po te ishte Noli gjalle, ndoshta do te ishte nje lloj stimuli per shqiptaret e Kosoves qe kishat ortodokse ne Kosove, te fillonin dalengadale te kalonin ne pronesi shqiptare, madje po e marr guximin te them se shume shqiptare, te pakten per hir te atdhetarizmit do te fillonin te pakten te krijonin simpati per fene e Nolit, per te mos thene me shume.

Mirepo, ne gjendje te tanishme ku serbet permes objekteve fetare (qe nuk jane as te tyre) deshirojne te shprehin te drejten mbi token e Kosoves dhe nuk lejojne fryme shqiptare tu afrohet dhe i kane mbyllur hermetikisht, te cilat i shpallen edhe si zona ekstra-territoriale, veshtire se do te kete nje ndryshim. Gjithashtu, nuk pritet as nga KOASH te filloje te ndihmoje apo te beje nje ndryshim, perderisa kryesia e tanishme e saj nuk e sheh te rendesishme kete. 

Kosova kur te njihet nga te gjitha shtetet, duhet te kete kishen e saj autoqefale, te pavarur nga Serbia.

----------


## Rina_87

> Te gjitheve do na pelqente ti kthehemi historise dhe te ishin me identitet shqipatar, por ja qe nuk jane. Mos harrojme dhe nje gje tjeter qe duhet ta kemi parasysh se vertet eshte e sakte qe serbet nuk i lejojne shqiptaret e Kosoves t'i vizitojne por mos harrojme edhe tentativat e shqiptareve pas çlirimit per t'i prishur pas disa rasteve tensionimi. Keto veprime sigurisht nuk ishin ne favorin tone dhe ju e dini mire sepse te pakten une kam qene vete dhe i kam vizituar vitin menjehere pas demostratave kur u dogj edhe kisha e Prizrenit dhe pashe qe ne Peje tek manastiri ishte goditur me gure edhe Xhamat e kabines se postobllokut gje qe tregon se nese do te kishte qene i lire ky popull çfare do te kishte bere? Prandaj gjerat nuk duhet te jene impulsive dhe te paargumentuara. Gjeja e pare qe duhet te beje popullsia shqiptare atje qe ju takon vetem juve eshte te garantoje mosdemtimin dhe te jape shembuj konkrete per kete.



Kishat ortodokse gjithmone, kane qene ne Kosove, ne mesin e shqiptareve dhe kane qene shqiptaret ata qe u perkujdesen per to. Ti edhe sot e kesaj dite nese shkon ne vende ku ka pasur serb qe jetojne, e sheh kishen ortodokse pothuajse ne oborr te shqiptareve, flas per kisha me te vogla dhe askush as nuk i demton as nuk i sheh si dicka armike. Popullsia e Kosoves nuk e ndjen te huaj krishterimin ortodoks, sepse ka jetuar me popuj ortodoks dhe objektet e kultit nuk jane se urrehen.

Ngjarjet qe ndodhen ne vitin 2004, une nuk jam fort e sigurt se nga kush u shkaktuan, mbetet pikepyetje e madhe kjo, pasi qe sot serbet duke e shfrytezuar ate ngjarje, perfituan ne arenen politike.

Problemi eshte te serbet qe shpesh fene ortodokse e kane perdorur si mjet percarjeje dhe urrejtjeje dhe si mjet per te arritur qellimet e tyre politike.

----------

